

Ask HN:  How did Google build their July 4th doodle? - neovive

They seem to be using one large sprite graphic and some JS for the animation.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Out of interest I went to check. I don't get a doodle, neither from the URL
that automatically comes up - <http://www.google.co.uk> \- nor from the more
likely/probable one of <http://www.google.com>

Sometime it would be nice to know what Google actually does. I'm sure it's
usually right, but sometimes it's wrong for opaque and mysterious reasons.

